#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Дхарма-центр "Джонангпа" - линия Джонанг, традиции тибетского буддизма

## Шерап

Дхарма-центр "Джонангпа" создан с благословения ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо. 
Халха Джецун Дамба Богдо-геген Ринпоче уполномочил Досточтимого ламу Йонтен Гиалтсо передавать 
обширное Учение Дхармы традиции Джонанг в России и других странах.

http://www.jonangpa.ru

Сайт центра и линии Джонанг поддерживается дхарма-центром "Джонангпа". 
Деятельность центра направлена на становление и развитие буддизма Махаяны и Ваджраяны в России, 
в частности тибетской традиции Джонанг.

Наш центр проводит занятия по изучению основ буддизма, по практикам и медитациям в традиции 
тибетского буддизма, по тибетской медицине. Занятия проходят под руководством ламы Йонтена Гиалтсо, 
обладающего необходимыми для этого знаниями, подготовкой и опытом.

----------

Shunja (06.04.2010), Доржик (02.02.2010), Сергей Александров (18.07.2010)

----------


## Шерап

*Приглашаем Вас на буддийские медитации с ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо!*

*Расписание практик центра "Джонангпа" (Москва)*
Интернет сайт: www.jonangpa.ru

*Понедельник (с 19-00 по 21-00)*
Чтение буддийских мантр
Дыхательная медитация
Нендро (по тексту «Глубокий путь Пховы»)*
Практика Пховы
Медитация Шаматха
Занятия проводятся учениками самостоятельно

*Вторник (с 19-00 по 21-00)*
Чтение буддийских мантр
Дыхательная медитация
Нендро (по тексту «Лестница достижения небес Кечари»)*
Практики: Ваджрасаттва, подношение Мандалы, Гуру-йога, Калачакра (чередуются каждую неделю)
Медитация Шаматха
Занятия проводятся учениками самостоятельно

*Среда (с 19-00 по 21-00)*
Медитации и практики (Шаматха, Ваджрасаттва, Пхова, Калачакра и др.)
Учения по буддийской философии
Внимание! Медитации с Учителем проводятся в центре «Аватар» по адресу: Москва, метро «Баррикадная»,
ул. Гранатный переулок, дом 12. http://www.avatara.su

*Четверг (с 19-00 по 21-00)*
Тибетский язык / тибетская медицина (занятия чередуются через неделю)
Чтение буддийских мантр
Чтение исцеляющих мантр
Занятия проводятся вместе с Учителем

*Пятница (с 19-00 по 21-00)*
Чтение буддийских мантр
Дыхательная медитация
Медитация Шаматха
Тибетская исцеляющая йога
Занятия проводятся вместе с Учителем

*Суббота (с 16-00 по 21-00)*
с 16-00 по 18-00
Нендро (Прибежище и простирания)*
Занятия проводятся самостоятельно
с 18-00 по 21-00
Чтение буддийских мантр
Дыхательная медитация
Медитация Шаматха
Медитация Випашьяна
Практика Чод
Занятия проводятся вместе с Учителем

*Воскресенье (с 16-00 по 21-00)*
с 16-00 по 18-00
Нендро (Прибежище и простирания)*
Занятия проводятся самостоятельно
с 18-00 по 21-00
Чтение буддийских мантр
Дыхательная медитация
Медитация Шаматха
Практики шести йог Наропы
Учения по буддийской философии
Занятия проводятся вместе с Учителем

Адрес: Москва, м. Партизанская, ул. Окружной проезд, дом 16, 2 эт. комн. 113
Интернет сайт: www.jonangpa.ru

----------


## Шерап

*Семинар профессора Александра Берзина «Основы  Калачакра-тантры» 

«20» сентября 2010года в центре «Джонангпа» (г. Москва)*
*
Ведущий семинара*
Александр Берзин – учитель Дхармы, буддолог, тибетолог, историк, доктор философии Гарвардского университета. Д-р Берзин начал изучать буддизм в 1962 году в Индии, обучаясь у учителей всех четырёх тибетских традиций. Его основным учителем был Ценшаб Серконг Ринпоче, ныне покойный мастер-партнер по дебатам и наставник-помощник Его Святейшества Далай-ламы. На протяжении девяти лет д-р Берзин работал его переводчиком и секретарём. Один из основателей Бюро переводов Тибетской библиотеки трудов и архивов в Дхарамсале, д-р Берзин – автор целого ряда книг и статей о Дхарме. С 1983 года он, по совету своих учителей, путешествует по всему миру и даёт учения о практике и теории тибетского буддизма, регулярно посещая и Россию. Д-р Берзин известен практичным подходом к преподнесению учения Будды, удивительной ясностью и точностью изложения.

*Программа семинара*
•	Введение в Калачакра-тантру. 
•	История распространения Калачакра-тантры в традиции Джонанг.
•	Философская основа Калачакра-тантры.
•	Иллюзорное тело и тело пустой формы: сходство и различия. 
•	Уникальность традиции Калачакры.
•	Взаимосвязь внешней, внутренней и изменяющей Калачакры. 

*Дата и время проведения семинара*
Дата проведения семинара: «20» сентября 2010 года 
Время проведения семинара:  с 19-00 до 21-00

*Стоимость участия в семинаре*
Размер подношения за семинар составляет 600 рублей на одного участника.

*Запись на семинар и контактная информация*
Регистрация участников семинара производится по телефонам или е-мэйл:
Телефон центра «Джонангпа» 8 (499) 369 27 92,   E-mail: jonangpa@mail.ru
Телефоны организаторов семинара: 8 903 100 84 88 (Павел) 8 925 061 72 80 (Ирек)

*Место проведения семинара*
Семинар будет проходить по адресу: Центр «Джонангпа», Москва, м. Партизанская, ул. Окружной проезд, д.16, 2 этаж, комн. 113. 
Сайт центра «Джонангпа» www.jonangpa.ru

----------

Же Ка (14.09.2010)

----------


## Шерап

После выступления Александра Берзина в центре "Джонангпа"
*Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо даст лунг (устную передачу)*
на предварительные практики Калачакры в традиции Джонанг
по тексту "Лестница, ведущая к освобождению".

После семинара Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо проведет ритуал подношения Цог.

----------

Дролма Церинг (14.09.2010)

----------


## Шерап

*Впервые из центра "Джонангпа" ВЕБ-Трансляция семинара Алекса Берзина 20 сентября 2010г.*

Внимание! Впервые из нашего центра будет проходить ВЕБ-трансляции семинара профессора Алекса Берзина " Основы Калачакра-тантры" 20 сентября с 19-00 по московскому времени!

Адрес ВЕБ-трансляции: http://rutube.ru/tv/jonangpas.html (нужно просто нажать на кнопку "Play" во время трансляции). Во время трансляции можно общаться также через чат.

----------


## Шерап

На сайте *www.jonangpa.ru* в разделе "Библиотека" теперь доступны для просмотра и скачивания:

- "*Книги по Буддизму*" - классические произведения Мастеров прошлого (Чандракирти, Шантидева, Геше Чекава, Чже Цонкапа) и современных Буддийских учителей (Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, Чогьям Трунгпа)

- "*Учения по Калачакре*" - в разделе появились книги и статьи по Калачакре (Александра Берзина, Глена Муллина, Весны А. Уолис, Геше Вандрага, Геше Нгаванга Даргье и др. авторов)

- "*Изображения*" - выложены тханки, изображения и фото Мастеров Джонанг, изображения и тханки Калачакры, монограмма Калачакры, мандалы Калачакры, мандалы ума Калачакры, альбомы по Калачакра-тантре, Поле Заслуг Джонанг (Древо Прибежища)

----------


## Шерап

На сайте *www.jonangpa.ru* в разделе "Тибетская медицина" размещены книги, лекции, статьи и изображения:

-"*Книги по тибетской медицине*" - выложены Чжуд-ши (Четыре тантры), Атлас тибетской медицины, книги известных тибетских и западных специалистов (Еше Дондена, Тензин Вангьяла, Пупышева и др.), тибетские рецептурники, статьи о массаже Ку-нье.

-"*Изображения*" - выложены фото страниц Атласа тибетской медицины (Голубой Берилл) - комментария на Чжуд-Ши

-"*Лекции Ламы Йонтена*" - доступны для просмотра и скачивания лекции по тибетской медицине, прочитанные Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо в центре Джонангпа в 2010 году

- "*Практика тибетской медицины*" - выложены практические материалы о методах диагностики, как принимать тибетские драгоценные пилюли, о массаже Ку-нье.

----------


## Шерап

На сайте *www.jonangpa.ru* в разделе "Библиотека" - "Тексты практик Джонанг" доступны для просмотра и скачивания новые тексты и книги:

# Долпопа "Четвертый Собор. Буддийское учение времен Крита-юги"
# Таранатха «История Буддизма в Индии» (книга)
# Таранатха «Золотые четки Тары» (книга)
# Предварительные практики «Юток Нинтик». Духовные практики традиционной тибетской медицины
# Краткий Цог Таранатхи "Ритуал подношения Учителю"
# Таранатха "Краткий комментарий к Сутре Сердца" (книга)
# Его Святейшество Далай Лама XIV. Молитва-пожелание о распространении учения школы Джонанг
# Мантры и молитвы для ежедневной практики
# Краткий Чод традиции Джонанг "Практика глубокого смысла. Обуздание всего множества мыслей и эмоций".
# Книга Ламы Йонтен Гиалтсо "Шаматха и Випашьяна"
# Практики нендро "Глубокий путь Пховы"
# Практики нендро глубокого пути ваджрной йоги "Лестница, ведущая к освобождению"

----------

Майя П (16.01.2011)

----------


## Евгений Грейт

Хотелось бы узнать, не планируются ли трансляции учений в аудио формате?

----------


## Шерап

Возможно будут трансляции и в аудио. Пока - видео через rutube.
Если можете помочь с организацией аудио-трансляций - напишите мне в личку.

----------

Евгений Грейт (17.01.2011)

----------


## Шерап

6-7 ноября 2010 г. в Москве (Центр "Джонангпа") состоятся два семинара с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо. Подробная информация на сайте www.jonangpa.ru

*Семинар по Йоге Бардо с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо 6 ноября (начало в 18-00) в центре "Джонангпа"*

*Программа семинара:*
-Комментарий на практику Йоги Бардо
-Объяснение смысла практики Йоги Бардо в контексте системы Шести Йог Наропы
-Комментарий на тексты Мастеров традиции Джонанг по Йоге Бардо
-Ответы на вопросы учеников

*Условия участия в семинаре:*
-Дата проведения - 06.11.2010г. (суббота)
-Время проведения - с 18-00 до 21-00.
-Рекомендуемое подношение за семинар 300 рублей. Для членов центра 200 рублей
-Место проведения семинара - центр "Джонангпа" (г. Москва). Адрес центра: М.Партизанская, ул. Окружной проезд, дом 16, комн. № 113.
-Регистрация участников семинара производится по е-мэйл: jonangpa@mail.ru или по телефону 8-903-100-84-88 (Павел)

Шесть Йог Наропы являются синтезом многочисленных тантрических доктрин, воплощенных в исходных тантрах, преподанных Буддой. Это объясняется Ламой Цонкапой в «Книге Трёх Вдохновений». Йога Бардо в традиции Шести Йог Наропы рассматривается как продолжение Йоги Иллюзорного Тела и основана на Гукхьясамаджа Тантре. В Йоге Бардо возникает необходимость, когда просветление не достигнуто, а смерть близка (или уже наступила) и в последний момент приходится прибегнуть к особым методам.

6 ноября на сайте www.jonangpa.ru будет проходить WEB-трансляция семинара по Йоге Бардо. Трансляцию можно будет смотреть с 18-00 по московскому времени в разделе сайта "Трансляции".


*Семинар по практике Чод с Ламой Йонтеном Гиалтсо 7 ноября (начало в 18-00) в центре "Джонангпа"*

*Программа семинара:*
-Объяснение практики Чод (продолжение).
-Комментарий на текст Краткого Чод традиции Джонанг "Практика глубокого смысла"
-Выполнение практики Чод
-Ответы на вопросы учеников

*Условия участия в семинаре:*
-Дата проведения - 07.11.2010г. (воскресенье)
-Время проведения - с 18-00 до 21-00.
-Рекомендуемое подношение за семинар 300 рублей. Для членов центра 200 рублей
-Место проведения семинара - центр "Джонангпа" (г. Москва) Адрес центра: М.Партизанская, ул. Окружной проезд, дом 16, комната № 113.
-Регистрация участников семинара производится по е-мэйл: jonangpa@mail.ru или по телефону 8-903-100-84-88 (Павел)

*О практике Чод*
Практика Чод тибетского буддизма связана с самой сутью буддийской практики, т.е. с отсечением привязанности к "Я". Она позволяет обрести истинное переживание пустоты и развить подлинную бодхичитту. Это вполне самодостаточная практика, включающая все основные принципы буддизма. Чод выполняется под определенную мелодию с использованием ритуальных предметов. Мелодия практики важна, так как несет в себе благословение линии передачи.

7 ноября на сайте www.jonangpa.ru будет проходить WEB-трансляция семинара по практике Чод. Трансляцию можно будет смотреть с 18-00 по московскому времени в разделе сайта "Трансляции".

*О Ламе Йонтен Гиалтсо*
Проводить практику Чод и давать объяснение по Чод и Йоге Бардо будет досточтимый Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо. Лама Йонтен прошел обучение в монастыре традиции Джонанг Сер Гомпа, выполнил предварительные практики Калачакры, был лучшим в темном ретрите. 

Лама Йонтен сдал экзамены по учениям Калачакра-тантры и в течение трех лет находился в отшельничестве, занимаясь практикой шести йог стадии зарождения и завершения. Он провел длительные ретриты в пещерах Долпопы, Миларепы и других, в которых много практиковал медитацию. Сейчас Лама Йонтен Гиалтсо является духовным руководителем центра "Джонангпа" и передает свои знания и опыт ученикам из России, Украины, Молдовы.

----------


## Шерап

*Программа семинара по Йоге Бардо (6 ноября в 18-00)*

*Часть 1. Общее объяснение Бардо*
1. Что такое Бардо
2. Характеристики Бардо
3. Классификация Бардо

*Часть 2. Жизненная сила растворяются во внешних и внутренних элементах*
1. Жизненная сила растворяется во внешних элементах
2. Жизненная сила растворяется во внутренних элементах

*Часть 3. Три вида Бардо*
1. Бардо сияния Основы
2. Бардо сияния Ясного Света Дхарматы
3. Бардо сияния Стадии Свершения
*
Часть 4. Конечное Бардо и стадия повторного рождения*
1. Как сознание входит в утробу матери
2. Как происходит перерождение живых существ

*Часть 5. Как практиковать Бардо. Инструкции по Бардо*
1. Как практиковать Бардо. Инструкции во время растворения жизненной силы
а) Когда следует начинать читать молитву Пховы
б) Как помочь посредством выполнения Пховы
2. Как практиковать. Инструкции по практике во время Бардо Основы
3. Как практиковать. Инструкции по практике во время Бардо Ясного Света Дхарматы
4. Как практиковать. Инструкции по практике во время Бардо Свершения

----------


## Шерап

На сайте буддийской традиции Джонанг www.jonangpa.ru

*В разделе "Библиотека" (тексты практик Джонанг) доступны для просмотра и чтения следующие книги и тексты практик:*
-Долпопа Шераб Гьялцен "Восхваление Махасиддхи Шаварипы"
-Долпопа Шераб Гьялцен "Восхваление восьми сиддхов"
-Кунга Дролчок "Сказание об уме Дролчока"
-Долпопа Шераб Гьялцен "Молитва устремления окончательного смысла"
-Долпопа Шераб Гьялцен "Уяснение ключевого момента всякой абсолютно безупречной речи"
-Таранатха "ИСТОЧНИК АМРИТЫ. Ступени наставлений для людей трех типов, вступающих на путь учения Будды"
-Большой Чод Джонангпа_Текст сущностных наставлений глубокой практики Чод Гуру-пуджа ТаранатхиПрактика почитания учителя, приносящая истинное счастье (Гуру-пуджа Таранатхи)
*
В разделе "Библиотека" (Учения по Калачакре) доступны чтения книги и тексты практик:*
-БУТОН РИНЧЕН-ДУП "ЛУЧШАЯ ИЗ ДРАГОЦЕННОСТЕЙ: САДХАНА СОСРЕДОТОЧЕННАЯ НА БЛИСТАТЕТЬНОЙ КАЛАЧАКРЕ"
-ГЬЯЛВА ГЕНДУН-ДУП "КОММЕНТАРИЙ О ДВУХ ЙОГИЧЕСКИХ СТАДИЯХ БЛИСТАТЕЛЬНОЙ КАЛАЧАКРЫ"
-ГЬЯЛВА КЭЛСАНГ ГЬЯЦО (Седьмой Дала-Лама) "Предпосылки для получения тантрического посвящения"
-ГЬЯЛВА ЛОБСАНГ ТУБТЕН ГЬЯЦО (Тринадцатый Далай-лама) "Краткое изложение традиции Калачакры"
-ГЬЯЛВА ТЭНДЗИН ГЬЯЦО (ЕГО СВЯТЕЙШЕСТВО ДАЛАЙ-ЛАМА XIV) "О ПОСВЯЩЕНИИ В КАЛАЧАКРУ"
-КЬЯБДЖЕ КХАНГСАР ДОРДЖЕ ЧАНГ "МЕТОД ГУРУ-ЙОГИ КАЛАЧАКРЫ"
-ЛОБСАНГ ЧОКЬИ ГЬЯЛЦЕН (Первый Панчен-лама) "СТРЕМЛЕНИЕ К ПОСТИЖЕНИЮ СТАДИЙ ПУТИ БЛИСТАТЕЛЬНОЙ КАЛАЧАКРЫ"
-ЛОБСАНГ ТУБТЕН ЧОКЬИ НЬИМА (Шестой Панчен-лама) "МОЛИТВА ПУТИ КАЛАЧАКРЫ"

www.jonangpa.ru

----------

Aion (19.01.2011), Zosia (30.01.2011), Евгений Грейт (17.01.2011), О-сэл Лхундруб (17.01.2011)

----------

